# Sparky's beginning to acclimate!



## FaeryBee

*Sparky's beginning to acclimate a bit now. :thumbsup:

Today, I sat in the bedroom with him and left his cage door open. We were listening to CDs and he particularly seemed to enjoy my company. I sat in my chair across the room and just let him do his own thing. After a while, she started stretching and now and then would let out a small chirp. A couple of times he even bobbed his head. 

He flew back and forth in the cage a couple of times. (First I've actually seen him do that!) Sparky also enjoyed excercising his wings by holding onto the perch and flapping like a little hummingbird, 

Suddenly, all on his own, he decided to venture out of the cage. :wow: Since his wings are slightly clipped, he can't get much lift, (maybe about 3 feet) but he tries hard and is able to fly short distances.  When he landed on the carpet, he couldn't get enough lift to make it back up to his cage so I "rescued" him and put him on his little playgym. He seemed to enjoy it and sat there looking around and checking out his reflection in the mirror.

When I went to get him to put him back in the cage, he wasn't at all sure he wanted to leave my hand. :laughing2:
Then he hopped back in and onto his favorite perch. :thumbsup:

I think his first "solo" outing was quite successful and I'm very proud of him. roud:

Here are a few pictures I took to commemorate his "first steps". 

This playground isn't too bad.










Hey! Look at ME, Momma!










Is there another birdie over there?










Sorry about the quality of this one -- too much light from the window washed out his color. 










Thanks for looking at my new baby!
:wave:*


----------



## Charis

Adorable! He is a handsome little bird!


----------



## jkmom

beautiful pictures, BEAUTIFUL birdie  Arent they just the best fun. I love watching and leaning about these beautiful birds. All so different!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Erika

*Aww he is a handsome little guy! I would be checking out MY reflection all the time if i was that good looking too 
Im surprised he was confident enough to come out! A pleasant surprise though  he will be settled in and playing with momma in no time *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Charis said:



Adorable! He is a handsome little bird!

Click to expand...

 Thank you! I adore the bright yellow. 



jkmom said:



beautiful pictures, BEAUTIFUL birdie  Arent they just the best fun. I love watching and leaning about these beautiful birds. All so different!! Thanks for sharing 

Click to expand...

 Thank you -- I love watching them and learning about each one's individual personality too!



Erika said:




I'm surprised he was confident enough to come out! A pleasant surprise though  he will be settled in and playing with momma in no time 

Click to expand...

Erika, I was very surprised he decided to come out for a short adventure. He has seemed so timid and nervous after the long trip here last week and the three cage moves. It feels great :jumping: to realize he's beginning to feel a bit more confident now. *


----------



## VickyLouise

Sparky is such a handsome guy!! :loveeyes:

I bet he enjoyed his first outing! There will be no stopping him now! Next you'll have trouble putting him away 

Great photos! Looking forward to more & of the rest of the flock too hoto:


----------



## BudgieAngel

I've always wanted a bright yellow budgie! That's a very pretty bird!


----------



## jazzboys

How lovely for you, watching him get braver and starting to explore.... he'll own the place before you know it I bet. Thanks for the photos, he is such a handsome chap - his colour is really quite incredible isn't it... I wonder if he knows that


----------



## FaeryBee

*


VickyLouise said:



Sparky is such a handsome guy!! :loveeyes:

I bet he enjoyed his first outing! There will be no stopping him now! Next you'll have trouble putting him away 

Great photos! Looking forward to more & of the rest of the flock too hoto:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Vicky! I'm really hoping that Sparky will enjoy playing outside the cage once he's more comfortable with his new surroundings. He's definitely going to be flyer if he has anything to say about it! He's exercised those little wings several times today now. 

Also, I know I owe you pictures of him for the 2013 Talk Budgie Calendar. He isn't about to be outdone by Sunny and Shelby. 



BudgieAngel said:



I've always wanted a bright yellow budgie! That's a very pretty bird!

Click to expand...

 Thank you. 



jazzboys said:



How lovely for you, watching him get braver and starting to explore.... he'll own the place before you know it I bet. Thanks for the photos, he is such a handsome chap - his colour is really quite incredible isn't it... I wonder if he knows that 

Click to expand...

I think he does know he's cute -- he has a bit of the 
"Hey, look at ME" air about him. :laughing1:*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Goooooo Sparky!!!!!! :woot: :woot: :woot:

Oh Deb prepare yourself, once he is back to his old self there is no stopping him :laughing: He will want to be out and getting into trouble every second *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


cutelilbirdies said:



Goooooo Sparky!!!!!! :woot: :woot: :woot:

Oh Deb prepare yourself, once he is back to his old self there is no stopping him :laughing: He will want to be out and getting into trouble every second 

Click to expand...

Lindsey,

I've stayed in this room with Sparky all day today and he's definitely been a great deal more active than before. 

He'll do something and then look at me like, "Hey, did you see me do that?"*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*


FaeryBee said:





Lindsey,

I've stayed in this room with Sparky all day today and he's definitely been a great deal more active than before. 

He'll do something and then look at me like, "Hey, did you see me do that?"

Click to expand...

Oh yes, he loves attention lol. My favorite would be when he would hang upside down from the ceiling of his cage until he realized I was watching, then he would run down and hang from the door on the front of his cage as if to say "So? I am obviously cute enough to get your attention with all my hanging skills, you gonna let me out or what here is the door??" :laughing:*


----------



## FaeryBee

* lol :laughing: I can hardly wait! ;*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Doesn't look as if you will have to wait long, now, Deb! How cool and fun!*


----------



## tippa

*He is so fine looking isn't he  - if I was a female budgie I would want to marry your Sparky.*


----------



## AnimalLuver

I knew Sparky was a explorer from that twinkle in his eyes  Such a cutie, has he interacted with you yet, like perching on your finger,ext?


----------



## jellyblue

Sparky... handsome, brave and adventurous. Just like Indiana Jones! So much fun!


----------



## apolline

He is a VERY pretty bird!


----------



## Michelle M.

What a darling little bird. He looks right at home on his playgym. And I LOVE the St. Patrick's Day "wee Sparky" pic you did!


----------



## NoLongerExists

*Awwwwwwww he is SOOO adorable!!  Now you made it even harder for me to wait for my new budgie. *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



Doesn't look as if you will have to wait long, now, Deb! How cool and fun!

Click to expand...

Hmmmm, not so sure -- Sparky has more the personality of his Dad, Taji (wild type) and is quite the independent little fellow. :laughing:



tippa said:



He is so fine looking isn't he  - if I was a female budgie I would want to marry your Sparky.

Click to expand...

Oh, my! There may be another wedding in the future!
Wait until Sparky sees a picture of Vanilla.  He just may try to take her away from Emmett and Winter!



AnimalLuver said:



I knew Sparky was a explorer from that twinkle in his eyes  Such a cutie, has he interacted with you yet, like perching on your finger,ext?

Click to expand...

Sparky will only perch on me when I'm giving him a bit of seed.
Otherwise he says, "Hey, I prefer to be left alone, thank you very much!"  We'll see how things progress in the next few weeks.



jellyblue said:



Sparky... handsome, brave and adventurous. Just like Indiana Jones! So much fun!

Click to expand...

 Can't wait for you to meet him!



apolline said:



He is a VERY pretty bird!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Jess. 



Michelle M. said:



What a darling little bird. He looks right at home on his playgym. And I LOVE the St. Patrick's Day "wee Sparky" pic you did!

Click to expand...

Thank you -- he wasn't sure he wanted to be there for the photo op but he did it like a little trooper. 



Skyhawk said:



Aww he is SO adorable!!  Now you made it even harder for me to wait for my new budgie. 

Click to expand...

Ah, but when you get her, all the waiting will have been worth it!
:hug:*


----------



## louara

Oh boy look at him already! Outside on his own! You picked the right name Deb; Sparky is right. He is a feisty one. You better prepare Sunny and Shelby  I think their little brother is going to have them running around


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Yay, Sparky, you go boy! He is so cute!

Pepito does that hummingbird flap too. Guess he wants to be a fly boy too!*


----------



## fritzi

There's definitely something special about that Sparky! What a presence!

And did you make that play gym yourself? It's so cool!


----------



## pinksand

Awww Sparky is such a brave little budgie! He's so cute I can hardly stand it  It sounds like he's doing great and will be a wonderful addition to your family!


----------



## frenchie

He is lovely.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


louara said:



Oh boy look at him already! Outside on his own! You picked the right name Deb; Sparky is right. He is a feisty one. You better prepare Sunny and Shelby  I think their little brother is going to have them running around 

Click to expand...

I hope the three Sunshine Boys will greatly enjoy one another's company when they finally meet. 



NanaLucy129 said:



Yay, Sparky, you go boy! He is so cute!

Pepito does that hummingbird flap too. Guess he wants to be a fly boy too!

Click to expand...

Pepito will make a super fly boy! 



fritzi said:



There's definitely something special about that Sparky! What a presence!

And did you make that play gym yourself? It's so cool!

Click to expand...

 No, that particular gym I purchased. But - it had a broken post in it so I had to replace it with a dowel rod.  Doesn't match but hey -- I got the playgym on "cyber-Monday", called the manufacturer about the fact that there were broken pieces and they sent me another one. So -- I ended up with one for Sunny and Shelby and another for Sparky all for the low price of $12.00. I figured it was a pretty good deal. :laughing1: I didn't put either one of them together the way it shows on the box -- I kind of personalized them a little bit. 



pinksand said:



Awww Sparky is such a brave little budgie! He's so cute I can hardly stand it  It sounds like he's doing great and will be a wonderful addition to your family!

Click to expand...

Bethany, ever since his "outing" he's been a scaredy-bird.
I guess it was more terrifying than he let on that day.
I'm hoping he'll work his courage up again sometime in the next week or so. 



frenchie said:



He is lovely. 

Click to expand...

Aww, thank you! *


----------



## pinksand

Aw poor thing!!! He'll get comfortable soon enough though. He sounds like a confident and happy little guy so in time I'm sure he'll be zooming all over the place


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Bethany! :hug:*


----------



## Budgiekeet

What a beauty... I wish i had a solid yellow like sparky. Looks like he will be spoiled a plenty.
Rick


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Budgiekeet said:



What a beauty... I wish i had a solid yellow like sparky. Looks like he will be spoiled a plenty.
Rick

Click to expand...

No doubt about it, Sparky will be very spoiled. 
All of my animals are spoiled rotten. :laughing1:*


----------



## eduardo

Sparky is adorable I am sure he will be glued to Momma in no time!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I hope so, Dee :fingerx: I truly hope so!! *


----------



## ilovebirds

I am feeling very happy for Sparky's acclimation. Angel and Binky were chirping when I showed them this photo


----------



## FaeryBee

ilovebirds said:


> I am feeling very happy for Sparky's acclimation. Angel and Binky were chirping when I showed them this photo


*
Awww, that's sweet. :hug:*


----------



## Marii

How cuteeeeee, I love him, I've always wanted a yellow budgie  but I always felt in love with the wrong color 
Thanks for sharing the pictures of Sparky he is really cute!


----------



## suzyq1956

_He is adorable.Glad he had fun out of his cage.
_


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Marii said:



How cuteeeeee, I love him, I've always wanted a yellow budgie  but I always felt in love with the wrong color 
Thanks for sharing the pictures of Sparky he is really cute!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Marii! 
Sparky was just so precious in his baby photo that I couldn't resist him. 



suzyq1956 said:



He is adorable.Glad he had fun out of his cage.


Click to expand...

Thanks, Carol! He actually came out on his own TWICE today so I do think we're starting to see some progress. :jumping:!*


----------

